# Going to canada help.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like we are going to canada,the boss and I for some muskie fishing.Around the end of sept.I want help with a checklist of things we need for going to canada.
Thanks


----------



## mturack (Jun 23, 2006)

I would say it depends on the type of trip you are planning. If you are staying at a resort, renting a cabin, or doing a fly-in. Many resorts offer American plans if you don't want to worry about taking food etc. Otherwise you will need to plan on taking food and beverages. Definitely take rain gear and both warm and cool weather clothes since you are heading out in late September. I just got back from the Nestor Falls area, and was hit with the cold snap. It went from highs around 77 to 45. An extra towel or 2 is a good thing to take also. As for fishing gear, I guess it would depend on what you are fishing for. (Smallies, pike, muskie, lake trout, walleye etc)

What type of trip are you planning?


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Don't forget the passport


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I should put it this way,it's on me to make plans for a muskie trip the last of sept.I've had some help for places to go from OGF and that helped a lot,but still open to suggestions.Trying for someplace where the trip includes guide and equipment.I know the basics,clothes,raingear,bug spray etc.Are there things you can't take across the boarder or something out of usual to take?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Don't take your firearms...


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Best mosquito spray you can get


----------



## mturack (Jun 23, 2006)

They say you can't take potatos or onions foodwise. No live or dead bait. Since it's a muskie trip, and you want to cast for them, take ice packs for your shoulders.  I'm headed back up there for that last week in September too. Hopefully will be better weather-wise. I know it's a haul, but here's where I go. Muskie Bay Resort. Definitely plenty of lakes to fish. They have everything you would need. Feel free to call and talk to Paul or Chris. They'll set you up with everything including gear if you need it. For borth trolling or casting.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Never fished Canada for ski's. Sounds like a lot of fun. Have a great trip


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Bluebuster6912 said:


> Best mosquito spray you can get


Bugs are long gone in Sept. 

Bring bread crumbs for frying your musky.


----------



## Buckeye John (Nov 23, 2010)

Ever think of trying Lake St. Clair ? We bass fished there last Sept. and caught or hooked a half dozen Muskies on spinner baits. I know there are guides up there that could really put you on fish. And it's a lot closer to you. John.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

+1 on Lake St. Clair. 

Rifles and Shotguns are OK to take across - You must stop and register them though.

Handguns are big no no.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

mturack,muskie bay is one of the places i'm looking in to .I'm looking at sept. 27,28,29.It's one of the top runners.
Looked it up on map quest,close to a 20hr drive from here,do you drive or fly?


----------



## mturack (Jun 23, 2006)

I typically drive, but Paul calls me crazy  But I've actually been looking to flying into Duluth and driving up this next time. Flights seem pretty reasonable right now. And if you're just packing clothes, you don't have to worry about the extra fees for gear. I'm going to be up there the whole week from 21st to the 28th. But I could always stay longer. lol Like I said, Paul and Chris are very down to earth people. When I first started looking for places to go, I went to shows, called resorts, and looked online. Most of the resorts promised me everything under the sun (biggest fish ever, tons of fish, perfect weather), Paul was straight up and told me how it is. Plus he's never afraid to share pointers locations etc. The first night I was there 8 years ago I have never caught a lake trout. Paul told me where to go, what to do, and sure enough I was able to catch one. Then I made him guide me so I got into more fish and I didn't fumble around so much. On a side not, I am not sure where you are plying out of, but for here in Columbus the difference in airfare to fly into Minneapolis versus Dulth was only $10. But as I'm looking at the rental cars, I'm thinking Minneapolis might be cheaper car wise. But it adds an extra 2 hours to the drive each way. You can technically fly all the way to Internation Falls, MN but the cost goes up almost $200 in airfare. But the plus side is, Paul or Chris may be able to pick you up and drop you off. (just ask and tell them Mike said so. hahahaha)

Feel free to pm me if you want to know anything else. I also uploaded the few photos I took last week to an album on here. I caught a nice 47" then realized I forgot to put a muskie net in my boat. But I got this great underwater shot with my camera. I was able to release the fish without putting too much stress on it, and it swam away no problems. And if you want to fish for other species, there's plenty of places to go. If you want to fish for pike, you'll hit Whitefish Bay, walleye will be in Lake of the woods, etc. And if you want to crush smallies, you'll probably wind up at Jesse or Cedar tree.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks. What's the weather an average that time of year.
mturack,you do this alone?


----------



## mturack (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, I have made the trip both alone and with people. None of my friends wanted to go this year, so both of my trips this summer/fall are by myself. Typically when I go up for ice fishing, I go with a group of guys from Wisconsin that I met up there. The temps can swing depending on cold fronts. But I would say that typically in September it will be around low 60's for a high, and at night it will dip into the 40's. When I was there last week it was a freak thing to go from a high of 77 to a high of 45. But that was the huge storm that moved and and I couldn't help that. But I have been there in Sept when it has also been in the 80's. 

as for a checklist, like I said it would depend on what type of plan you are doing. If you are doing the full American plan, no need to worry about food. Gear wise, I know that Paul has everything you would need for either casting or trolling. (Or throwing topwater at night if you want to try that) The boats are 17ft with 50HP yahama's so they move pretty quick with a couple guys in there. And they have bow mounted trolling motors with foot pedals. Plus hs has Lowrance color fish finders with GPS.

I'll see if I can find my original checklist I created for the first couple of times I went up and see what will be relevant for you. Sound good?

Mike


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Stampede said:


> mturack,muskie bay is one of the places i'm looking in to .*I'm looking at sept. 27,28,29*.It's one of the top runners.
> Looked it up on map quest,close to a *20hr drive *from here,do you drive or fly?


Good god!!! You are going to drive 20 hours for a three-day trip???
Stop right there. The drive/gas costs will beat you to death AND there is a chance you could hit bad weather/high winds that could put you off the lake for the majority of your fishing time. 

Take the poster's advise who suggested Lake St. Clair, especially if this is your first Canadian experience. St. Clair really isn't Canadian, Canadian - much more like outskirts of Detroit/Toronto - Very rural USAish.
Your chances of catching a muskie in St. Clair are much greater than fishing an inland Canadian lake.
Maybe you can convert your saved drive time into an additional fishing day or two.

Good luck on whatever you choose to do!


----------

